# Fishing Tackle Swap | Freeport Marina | Sat., Oct. 24th | 9am - 3pm



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*FISHING TACKLE SWAP MEET*

*Who?* Anyone with fishing tackle they would like to trade/swap/sell or buy.

*What?* Too much tackle? Want to trade/barter/sell it? Want to buy some tackle?

*Why?* Why not?

*When?* Saturday, October 24th 2015 | 9:00am - 3:00pm

*Where?* Freeport Marina | 101 W. Brazos, Freeport, TX 77541
*
How?* To reserve a 10 x 10 space to swap/trade/sell for $20 (to cover expenses) email: [email protected]. Bring a tent and table. To attend, just show up!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*The Swap Meet will be Moving Inside!*

A little rain won't hurt us! We'll just play indoors.

The swap meet is free for everyone, no fees.


----------

